# Corsair h100 Pumpe



## MasterSax (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich hab mal eine frage wie ich die Pumpen Spannung runtersetzen kann. Ich habe gehört das dann das Pumpen Geräusch weggeht ? oder gibts noch andere lösungen ? 

mfg


----------



## Uter (12. Januar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

